# the "Alice G"



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

this is apparently a wreck in P'cola bay. Anyone ever had any luck fishing it?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

My lips are sealed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is this Alice G? come on, if your gonna post and ask...


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

A little net research came up with this site, top of the list is Alice G

http://www.thiswaytothe.net/tides/panhandlewrecks.shtml, it's a start



Geaux Phish


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

Tried to edit previous post with other info, anyhow



Name ALICE G 

Distance 0.00 Miles 0.00 Nautical Miles 0.00 kilometers

Heading NA NA° 

Type Submerged wreck dangerous to surface navigation 

Latitude 30.43853° 30° 26.31' N 30° 26' 19" N

Longitude -87.13997° 87° 8.4' W 87° 8' 24" W

Chart # 11383 AWOIS 7862 Accuracy: Low

History LNM40/73--8TH CGD; THE 30 FT. FISHING VESSEL ALICE G PREVIOUSLY REPORTED AS THE F/V ALBATROS HAS BEEN REPORTED SUNK AT PA LAT 30-26-18N LONG 87-08-24W (NAD27); PART OF THE BOW IS STILL VISIBLE ABOVE THE WATER


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

The internet makes things too easy... I found this one the hard way on my own and a few others that you won't find on the internet - and they aren't going to be posted! (although I'm always interested in trading spots over PM...)


----------

